# Most Updated App Link - Amazon Flex



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Yesterday my app kept quitting on me just as I was about to scan package when I got to customer location. Nightmare. Does anyone have the link to the most recent app so I can uninstall and reinstall just to be sure? I have to shifts today I really don't want this to happen again. . . . Thanks!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you sign out and sign back in, if you dont have the latest version it will automatically download it for you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I have the latest as 3.0.3921.0


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

There are a lot of theories as to why this happens. Reinstalling has yet to work for me, though I hope it works for you.

I think part of it has to do with the kind of USB car charger one uses - if at all - since the less-quality ones can cause power surges which can mess with a phone's operation.

In addition, it seems like a lot of Amazon apps just aren't that well-built. The Amazon Music app, for example, crashes frequently too, though the Prime Now app (which really feels just like a web app converted to native) can run for weeks at a time without crashing. But no one relies on the Music app to make money; on the other hand working around the fickle Flex app has become something of an occupational hazard. Best of luck!


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

When you download the app SDK, save it to Google Drive. Then if you ever want to uninstall, just do it.

Download the SDK back to your phone from DRIVE, and install the app fresh.

Then once installed, it will automatically apply the update to the newest version.

If you're using the iOS version, the easiest way to reinstall is to save the redirect URL to your bookmarks. It will automatically install the newest version through the Enterprise Applications area of Apple Store when you click the bookmark (just don't forget to reset your permissions).

Can do either on the fly if necessary. It's a quick process, even over LTE.


Myrney said:


> Yesterday my app kept quitting on me just as I was about to scan package when I got to customer location. Nightmare. Does anyone have the link to the most recent app so I can uninstall and reinstall just to be sure? I have to shifts today I really don't want this to happen again. . . . Thanks!


----------

